# audi TT 225 engine codes?



## KurtP (May 24, 2001)

?
thanks!


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: audi TT 225 engine codes? (KurtP)*

question is alittle vague. are you looking for engine code numbers? or are you looking at fault codes? if you want enging code numbers, go to http://www.giacusa.com and look up the TT and years wanted. it gives the code numbers and hp/tq gains there


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: audi TT 225 engine codes? (M this 1!)*

I require them to! Nothing on the GIAC site.


----------



## Sheep (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: audi TT 225 engine codes? (Don R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Don R* »_I require them to! Nothing on the GIAC site.

The engine code is less important than the ECU #. These are the first letters of GIAC# shown on their site under products. For example, the engine code for my '03 225c is BEA and it has the "BB box." That ending ECU code is what a chipper needs to know. All TT ECU's have serial #'s like 8N0 906 018 BB. '02 225's would have an AN at end; mine ends in BB.
I'm not sure but other engine codes (not ECU codes) are APX, BAM, BFV....somebody will correct me if I've got those incorrect, but it's the ECU that's critical.


----------



## German_Muscle (May 12, 2002)

*Re: audi TT 225 engine codes? (Sheep)*

AMU is one.


----------

